# Super Black Hawk Question



## Drm50 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have old model Super Black Hawk from the 60s. Here is my question. Are the grip frames on the new
model guns the same as the old. I want to buy some grips and don't want the wrong ones. Does anyone
know the answer to this question, that can set me straight? I ask this on Ruger forum and had people
go into depth about everything but the simple question I ask. Thanks.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Take the grips off and look at the letter and numbers on the grip frame it's self.
Once you have done that you can find the grip that works for that Grip Frame. Also here is a site that shows the difference at the bottom of this link.
Ruger SA Grip Frames - 1953 to Present


----------



## VIP357 (Apr 27, 2014)

I believe they are the same, but you might need to custom fit them because of the edges. I have owned 9 Super Blackhawks, and eight of them New Models, My first was Old model. Still have a set of grips, but no gun to put them on.

Stopped using the Black Hawk because Ruger doesn't have the Quality they used to. The wheel guns used to be Hand finished, and fitted. The cylinder's of the old models were timed to the barrels for perfect firing. But the New models the forcing cone is cut at an angle to allow a mass produced cylinder to work on the frame. If the cylinder is not lined up with the Bore of the barrel, the bullet hits the forcing cone on one side before the other, and causes a momentary shift in point of aim. 

So I quit using them. I have had many Black Hawks, one Super Red Hawk, and a P-49. Now I'm a Desert Eagle fan


----------

